
What Would Happen If North Korea Attacked Washington, DC with a Nuclear Weapon? - onetimemanytime
https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2019/09/read-the-transcript-of-trumps-call-with-ukraines-president.html
======
onetimemanytime
correct link [https://nationalinterest.org/blog/the-skeptics/what-would-
ha...](https://nationalinterest.org/blog/the-skeptics/what-would-happen-if-
north-korea-attacked-washington-dc-23418)

------
PaulHoule
Don't worry, they'll aim for Seattle instead.

